# My job



## safari_lass1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the animals I care for


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW! what a job! im soooo jealous!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool job!


----------



## Laura (Sep 27, 2012)

where do you work? that looks very cool...


----------



## wellington (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, you see, that's not a job, that's a dream. Lots of babies there. Where do you work/dream? The only animals you pictured that I would n't want to work with are the little "rug rats" they have got to be the worse


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 27, 2012)

That is officially the coolest job EVER. I'm assuming you get paid, right? It's a real paying job? Well done!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

*Looks fun!*


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 27, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> That is officially the coolest job EVER. I'm assuming you get paid, right? It's a real paying job? Well done!!!!!



Very little lol and what I do make goes to the torts.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I work at a safari park in Tn. It is a dream job, but just like any job their are perks and things that make you shake your head lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a pretty nice-looking/well kept park. What is the animal in the last picture? Some sort of pig?


----------



## Creedence (Sep 27, 2012)

emysemys said:


> That's a pretty nice-looking/well kept park. What is the animal in the last picture? Some sort of pig?



Red river hog! They have them at the zoo I volunteered at.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 28, 2012)

emysemys said:


> That's a pretty nice-looking/well kept park. What is the animal in the last picture? Some sort of pig?



Thank you for the compliment!! It is just me and one other animal care person that takes care of about 1500 animals. We are both there 7 days a week, usually 10-14 hours a day. My co-worker is AMAZING at working with hoof stock. He has had only 1 illness and 2 injuries in the antelope collection.


----------



## harris (Sep 28, 2012)

American Bison!!! My all time favorite creature on this Earth!! You are now my new hero on this forum.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 28, 2012)

harris said:


> American Bison!!! My all time favorite creature on this Earth!! You are now my new hero on this forum.



The owner of the park was the first to bring bison to Tennessee in the 60's. He won't tell me how much it cost him, but he said it was enough to live a comfortable life lol.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow what a fun job! There needs to be more tortoises though.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Wow what a fun job! There needs to be more tortoises though.



That is what I keep saying!! We have 6 species


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 2, 2012)

safari_lass1 said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow what a fun job! There needs to be more tortoises though.
> ...



Wheres all the tortoise pics then!?


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Wheres all the tortoise pics then!?



Teeny and Tiny, given to me when they are about 2 years old. Slight pyramiding when I got them, but doing better.


Tic and Tac


Kinixys erosa. Mona, Mbili, Tatu, Nne and Tano. . . Numbers 1-5 in Swahili


----------



## Blakem (Oct 3, 2012)

safari_lass1 said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Wheres all the tortoise pics then!?
> ...


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Romeo and Juliet, due to their display of excessive . . . Umm display of forbidden passion?. . . In front of our guest lol


Top: Tatonka 
Bottom: Dozer, Wrecker and Tank

Can't believe i don't have pics of the others!! What a bad mom. To be cont. . .


----------



## marcy4hope (Oct 25, 2012)

wow! great pix!! i would love to visit, but don't envy all the work that you have to go through. i'll stop complaining about my long 50 hour, 6 day a week job at a large animal (cattle and horse) veterinarian. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> safari_lass1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eweezyfosheezy said:
> ...


----------

